# DW mini photo comp number 1 for 2014 Poll



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you to all who entered the first mini photo comp of 2014.

Below are the photos for the vote. The theme was Textures

*Shiny*










*LSpec*










*MagpieRH*










*tightlines*










*bigbrother*










*Buck*










*ozzy*










*Davemm*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Voted...

Love the last shot but didnt vote for it as i didnt feel it fitted the them.

As i say its my favourite photo in them all and it seams many voted for it, l but does not fit the theme for me. Despite the Manmade and Nature aspect.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

james_death said:


> Voted...
> 
> Love the last shot but didnt vote for it as i didnt feel it fitted the them.
> 
> As i say its my favourite photo in them all and it seams many voted for it, l but does not fit the theme for me. Despite the Manmade and Nature aspect.


The theme was texture well there is a few there in my eyes the stone of the building the soft looking clouds also


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Davemm said:


> The theme was texture well there is a few there in my eyes the stone of the building the soft looking clouds also


I know its texture for the theme and that is why its a stunning shot for me but not as fitting of the brief for me.

Hence my comment... in no way do i wish to detract from a stunning shot but its not as textured for me thats all.... its not a stunning photo comp its a photo of texture comp and for me there are others that fit the brief better for me personally.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This poll will close on 21-09-2014 at 08:12 PM

Any more votes guys? :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Imo there are only 3 pictures that are really textures to me 

Hmmm what to choose. A nice pic or one that imo fits the description


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Voted


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Many thanks for the votes guys. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Last chance to vote please guys, this poll will close later today.


Many thanks to all. :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Aw I didn't see this. I entered and won a photo comp with same topic on passionford a few years ago. Good topic.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done Davemm. Thanks to all for entering. :thumb:

I will see if I can get another up and running soon.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done to Davemm for his winning shot and thanks to those who voted for my shot - appreciated :thumb:

Also thank you to Maxtor for arranging the comp - look forward to the next one and hope we get a few more entries to keep Davemm on his toes


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Thankyou all, i know not all felt it was the perfect fit for the theme but people will always intemperate and see things differently i will try and be a bit more specific if another one is done.


----------

